# Old Sling in slow motion



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys!

I received some questions and comments about the Sling and I saw that different people in this forum like "slinging"

and I decided to do a small video to show one of the many possible techniques.

Thanks Guys and take care!!

Volp


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Dalle mie parti si chiama frombola. Ci giocavo da ragazzino in campagna. Mio padre mi raccontava dei suoi giochi e come la costruivano ai suoi tempi: due corde e un pezzo di cuoio.....
Poi ....mai più vista una. Sembrano estinte, cancellate dalla memoria.
Grazie per i ricordi!!!!
P.s.: sei bravissimo.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

slingshotnew said:


> Dalle mie parti si chiama frombola. Ci giocavo da ragazzino in campagna. Mio padre mi raccontava dei suoi giochi e come la costruivano ai suoi tempi: due corde e un pezzo di cuoio.....
> Poi ....mai più vista una. Sembrano estinte, cancellate dalla memoria.
> Grazie per i ricordi!!!!
> P.s.: sei bravissimo.


Frombola in Italia, Honda in spagna, sling..... É sempre lei! CI sono ancora persons che la usano come sport, per esempio in spagna e in altri paesi e poi CI sono persone che la usano ancora per la vita di tutti I giorni come per esempio I pastori per muovere le Greggi in perú o Afghanistan.....e molto altri ancora. 
Grazie!!

Ciao


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats unbelievable Volp. I made one from paracord but haven't had the chance to use it yet as its too built up round here to let rip with it. Hope one day I could get half as accurate as that with it.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

monkeyboab said:


> Thats unbelievable Volp. I made one from paracord but haven't had the chance to use it yet as its too built up round here to let rip with it. Hope one day I could get half as accurate as that with it.


Nice! The sling is very fun and rewarding, yes....and frustrating too ???? it needs a LOT of practice, years...
Thanks and have fun with your sling

Volp


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

It would take me several life times, Volp, to do that. Had Goliath and me met up, I would have just used a .308 for he'd have pounded me into the ground like a tent stake if I were to use a sling. I love your videos, makes me look REALLY BAD but they inspire me to keep practicing. Hasta la catapulta amigo! Be the first on the forum to kill a rabbit with a sling. I bet you could!!

Muchas gracias por su video.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> It would take me several life times, Volp, to do that. Had Goliath and me met up, I would have just used a .308 for he'd have pounded me into the ground like a tent stake if I were to use a sling. I love your videos, makes me look REALLY BAD but they inspire me to keep practicing. Hasta la catapulta amigo! Be the first on the forum to kill a rabbit with a sling. I bet you could!!
> 
> Muchas gracias por su video.


Me hiciste reir!! A .308 would work!! 

I am happy that you enjoyed the video my friend

Cuidate y hasta pronto!!

Volp


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey Volp, I have a sling in my outdoor gear, and usually let rip a few rocks when I go out to my shooting place.
It's fun to get that sweet spot and send a rock hurling out at speed.

That said I think I'll have to live to be a million in order to get any kind of accuracy.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Volp,

That's poetry in motion. With grace and fluidity you imparted on that progectile the perfect combination of angular momentum and deadly accuracy. You must be David's direct descendant...Goliath never stood a chance!
Please tell us that this wasn't your first try.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

JediMike said:


> Hey Volp, I have a sling in my outdoor gear, and usually let rip a few rocks when I go out to my shooting place.
> It's fun to get that sweet spot and send a rock hurling out at speed.
> 
> That said I think I'll have to live to be a million in order to get any kind of accuracy.


  Nice, the sling is always with me too!

Thanks for your comment!

Volp



Onyx said:


> Volp,
> 
> That's poetry in motion. With grace and fluidity you imparted on that progectile the perfect combination of angular momentum and deadly accuracy. You must be David's direct descendant...Goliath never stood a chance!
> Please tell us that this wasn't your first try.


Hi Onyx! I can tell you that wasn't my first try  perhaps the third.

After years of training with the sling the consistency improved a lot, but to be able to eat little targets, like a cereal box with a sling is not easy!!

Before moved to usa from Italy some friends and I met regularly to shot with the sling and we almost have founded a club.

Take care and thanks for watching

Volp


----------

